# Gregor Joseph Werner



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_Werner
Gregor Joseph Werner (28 January 1693 - 3 March 1766) was an Austrian composer of the Baroque period, best known as the predecessor of Joseph Haydn as the Kapellmeister of the Hungarian Esterházy family. Few of Werner's works survive to the present day, and he is mostly remembered for his troubled relationship with Haydn.
Werner wrote a cappella masses in a strict contrapuntal style, as well as church music with instrumental accompaniment and symphonies. His work includes a series of twenty oratorios, all composed for performance on Good Friday, usually in the Esterházy chapel. Jones discerns a bifurcated style, with most of the work taking the form of severe, "weighty" contrapuntal pieces, but a minority (written for lighter occasions such as Advent and the Nativity) that "employ a distinctly homespun idiom, invoking elements of Austrian and indeed Eastern European folk music". Works by Joseph Haydn in both genres exist, and may have been influenced by Werner.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Werner (1693-1766) - Concerto per la camera à 4
I have a CD with this complete, wonderful.


----------

